# Spot the difference



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Both our dogs are fed on a variety of foods.


The have a good quality dried feed (kibble?) which they can have any time.

We live close to a supermarket, so often we go in late to find the reduced meat bargains, which we give them raw (which they go mad for!).

The rest of the time we feed them usual dog stuff.
Now comes the spot the difference time....

This or this?

To us humans it appears they are pretty much the same (one has a little oil according to the ingredients), but tell that to the dogs!
The pouches they will snaffle up when they are told to eat, the tins will get left most of the day and they will only pick at it.

And yes they are both put in bowls, so opening the cans isn't the issue :aetsch:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Is the texture the same? I wonder if these dog food companies do taste tests or if they spend all of their time with packaging and advertising. Glad you have a unanimous vote on the pouch!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Possibly a texture thing as the pouches seen to have smaller pieces.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd go with texture - or maybe even smell. It may have something to do with the processing procedure i.e. canning versus sealing in a pouch.

It's interesting though because we had a cat who was exactly the same about one of his foods... pouch good, tin bad.... Must be something undetectable to us handicapped (nose-wise) **** sapiens!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would go with the canned. You would have to read the ingredients on the package (they are not listed properly on the website) but I believe propylene glycol is added to pouched food to give it a longer shelf life. Propylene Glycol is just a safer less toxic form of ethylene glycol (anti freeze). The FDA banned it from being used in cat foods because it caused something called Heinz body anemia, but it is still allowed to be used in dog food as well as treats . So I would read the ingredients on the actual packages and choose the one that does not have PG in it. If they both do I would think about switching brands.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha! I knew I heard it on one of her videos before. She goes over pouched foods around 7:15. Hope it helps a bit. 
http://youtu.be/I5ZeNLUEHKY


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is one sweeter tasting than the other? i remember reading that dogs will lap up anti-freeze (which is poisonous to them) because the glycol is slightly sweet. propylene glycol is described as slightly sweet.

i think some dog food manufacturers add sweetener to their product because they know dogs like sweet foods as much as people do.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Propylene Glycolhas been proven to cause 'Heinz body anemia' and was banned by the FDA for use in cat food.....but is still used in dog foods! Dog Food Advisor has a article about it on their site too!
Not a good food preservative in my mind....unless you want to preserve your animal at the taxidermist!LOL!


----------



## lgherb (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm guessing they prefer the pouch is because there might be a metallic taste that leaches into the can. 

Back in the day, there was a pronounced difference between beverages that you drank from a can rather than the same beverages drank from a bottle. Its less pronounced today as companies line the inside of cans with substances like teflon to minimize that. 

Maybe Pedigree is not doing that for pet food to save costs?


----------

